# How many of you paid your quarterly taxes??



## Uberx24 (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm about to do my taxes, I made about 35k driving for uber last year, I never paid any quarterly taxes because it was too confusing, plus I couldn't calculate since I was driving different amount of hours every week or month.

I'm I getting screw by Uncle Sam? Or the penalties won be that high?

I don't know how much ill endup paying but i know i rode a lot of miles, right there it's a big write off.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

you dont owe taxes to begin with if uber was ur only source.


----------



## fennec2009 (Dec 18, 2017)

How many miles did you drive? You only need to pay quarterly taxes if your tax burden will be $1000 or more. If it’s lower you won’t pay any interest or penalties when filing for the year and no quarterly payments would be needed. If your mileage deduction brings you total net profit down to under $400 you won’t owe self employment taxes either, which would translate to driving around 65,000 miles.


----------

